

Pricing&compensation plans are all you need to evaluate a startup - ArekDymalski
http://blogs.hbr.org/2013/10/forget-business-plans-heres-how-to-really-size-up-a-startup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29

======
ArekDymalski
IMHO these operational details are very important but insufficient. Especially
in case of startup where they will change anyway.

